# Scorching hot Weekend Plans!



## milliepops (28 June 2018)

Phew :cool3: it's hot out there.

What are we all up to?

Kira had a fab lesson yesterday so has a few quiet days because it was REALLY hot and she worked her socks off.  Salty had the physio this morning so she's also on a quiet day or 2.

Saturday we have a lesson with Simon Battram (see Step Into Dressage) which i'm looking forward to, decided to take Kira as Salty is making a bit of good progress at home but will probably ask Simon to help with some in hand work rather than ridden.

Sunday supporting a friend at her first Area Festival.

Tuesday Kira is off to Kings for another PSG.  

Have fun everyone


----------



## scats (28 June 2018)

Have fun MP!  I admire your energy and commitment in this heat, I just cant handle it at all.  Quiet weekend for me as Im in hospital tomorrow having steroid injections into my coccyx, so will probably be on light duties for a few days.


----------



## milliepops (28 June 2018)

scats said:



			Have fun MP!  I admire your energy and commitment in this heat, I just can&#8217;t handle it at all.  Quiet weekend for me as I&#8217;m in hospital tomorrow having steroid injections into my coccyx, so will probably be on light duties for a few days.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh sounds painful, hope you feel the benefit from them soon.

Energy and commitment... well, I can't say I enjoy getting hot and sticky and I find the flies immensely annoying and my hayfever is hideous  BUT I lost so much time and so many chances with Millie's various injuries, i kind of feel like I have to live at 100mph with the others, i'm always afraid that something will go wrong.  So all the time that we CAN do stuff, we do it.    Kira doesn't actually mind the heat surprisingly


----------



## nikicb (28 June 2018)

Just out at our most local venue on Saturday morning for a bit of My Quest.  On the subject of in hand work, we had a great second session with Diane Thurman Baker yesterday.  It's amazing how Cassie is really learning to step out further with her outside leg on lateral work since we started and we haven't even practised for the past week or so as I was away at the IOW festival.  We started on a bit of Spanish walk training to help open up her shoulders.  She did have a few stroppy Welsh moments when she kept lifting the wrong front leg.  Actually not just lifting, but waving it around beautifully, except it was not the leg that was required.    I'll have another go later when it's cooler, then leave her for a few days to let her process it.

That sounds painful Scats, hope it all goes well.  xx

Good luck to all out and about, and stay safe.  xx

ETA that's exactly how I feel MP having had 2 years of lameness investigations with Cam and retiring him at 8.    xx


----------



## Fiona (28 June 2018)

Our first stay away show.... Me and my 6yo,  and hubby driving.  

I'm ready for the valium I can tell you. 

Kalms and rescue remedy are not working 

Fiona


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 June 2018)

Good luck to those competing 

Well, I think I need my head testing! :redface3:
Am off to a 1 day camp, taking new addition.... stressage,  sj and xc.  Only had her just over 2 weeks,  never been to the venue,  she's not done xc or sj,  but has hopped a few poles in the last few days before coming to me......
That said, she made a nice shape over a very small log whilst hacking early this morning 
I'll play it by ear methinks!

TFF, irriot!


----------



## milliepops (28 June 2018)

your in hand session sounds great nikicb  I'm hoping we can work on the half steps/piaffe because they are coming along under saddle but I need help on the ground to keep her active enough to be on the spot... so can't develop that by myself. But I COULD on the long reins.

Good luck TFF, at least you'll get to know each other super fast


----------



## Bernster (28 June 2018)

Sounds fab peeps, have fun!  Probably a quiet for me - flatwork lesson tonight, will do some jump practice on Sat and probably not any time to ride on Sunday.  Bah.

Practising for a teeny weeny ODE next weekend.  Cos it's so teeny, it's a walk/trot test which doesn't suit us that well as canter is his best pace, but I'm trying to tackle my jumping nerves and his xc nerves, so teeny weeny it is!


----------



## blood_magik (28 June 2018)

I have a lesson tomorrow at my trainers yard. depending on how that goes I&#8217;ll decide which class Beau&#8217;s doing on Saturday at SNEC - the discovery on Tuesday looked small but knowing my luck the newcomers will look bloody huge 

T and Ellie are also jumping on Saturday. T will do the novice but I&#8217;m not sure what Ellie will do - I&#8217;m guessing the novice as well as she&#8217;s not been to snec before.


----------



## Reacher (28 June 2018)

Have a good lesson MP
Hope you arent too sore scats 
Good luck with my quest nickicb 
Fiona and TFF enjoy camp (hope Valium isnt needed)
Have a good lesson/ jump practice bernster 

Well I didnt report back (because it didnt go well and I was in a funk!) on last Sundays eventers challenge ( its run over the be80 SJ and XC course, no  Stressage). Following previous comp (where he really tanked off with me, though jumped double clear)  I was under strict instructions to treat it as a training exercise and not let him get on the forehand and tank off. I was to SIT UP quicker after each jump, half halt, not hang onto his head, and circle if he started to tank.
Well in the SJ after starting in a slow trot we got faster and faster as my reins got longer and longer so that by 6a we were going fast and long and knocked it down. Jumped the rest clear but had to circle twice to pull up.
Went over to the XC warm up, manage to jump the practise fence and circle without him tanking off. So set off, sailed over the first, accelerating towards the 2nd, decided to circle before number 3 but there was a bunch of course walkers in the way and as he was getting stronger and stronger I ended up steering him into a hedge to stop at which point I dismounted and took the walk of shame home  How embarrassing. Really frustrating  as he really loves XC.
So its back to working on my half halts and using plenty of leg. Will have a lesson on Saturday and hopefully on Sunday we will hire a XC and  instructors daughter will ride him for me.
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Reacher (28 June 2018)

Ps good luck blood magic, I can only dream of jumping bs!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 June 2018)

Polocrosse training for the mare on Sunday.  First session towards hopefully getting her signed back in, after our train wreck tournament 

We went for a nice long hack this morning, will probably jump her tomorrow at home, and then either school or hack on Saturday.  Plus lots of hacking for the ponies too.


----------



## JFTDWS (28 June 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Good luck to those competing 

Well, I think I need my head testing! :redface3:
Am off to a 1 day camp, taking new addition.... stressage,  sj and xc.  Only had her just over 2 weeks,  never been to the venue,  she's not done xc or sj,  but has hopped a few poles in the last few days before coming to me......
That said, she made a nice shape over a very small log whilst hacking early this morning 
I'll play it by ear methinks!

TFF, irriot!
		
Click to expand...

Genius, I say!


----------



## SOS (28 June 2018)

Hopefully got a UA ODE this Sunday. However the ground is rock hard and its very hot  

Its super local to me though so will pop down and check it out on Saturday and decide. SJing is on a surface so thats something. Annoyingly I have a two and a half hour gap between dressage and SJing. Not long enough to go back to the yard (30 mins towing) but long enough for us to cook in the sun. Will try do the dressage regardless. 

Any tips for keeping a horse cool when waiting at an event? Obviously shade helps but I have a trailer so hard to put him in if its hot.


----------



## Cortez (28 June 2018)

http://i1247.photobucket.com/albums/gg629/lynnewilliams1/IMG_0528_zpskjlm6f27.jpg

I shall be wearing this ^^^ for two days. Madness!!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 June 2018)

Cortez said:



http://i1247.photobucket.com/albums/gg629/lynnewilliams1/IMG_0528_zpskjlm6f27.jpg

I shall be wearing this ^^^ for two days. Madness!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you have air conditioning in there?  If not...  Utter madness :eek3:


----------



## HappyDayz (28 June 2018)

We have just relocated to Buckinghamshire! We moved on Monday and the horses are currently on their way! So will spend this weekend settling them in and sorting all of their stuff out! Good luck to those competing and I hope everyone has fun!


----------



## Wheels (28 June 2018)

Cortez said:



http://i1247.photobucket.com/albums/gg629/lynnewilliams1/IMG_0528_zpskjlm6f27.jpg

I shall be wearing this ^^^ for two days. Madness!!
		
Click to expand...

Where is the display?


----------



## mavandkaz (28 June 2018)

Just had an amazing flatwork lesson on Shambles. (Yes my horse is called Shambles, don't think I've ever mentioned his name on here). He is feeling great at the moment. He's got a couple of quiet days, and then we are off to Sparsholt 'festival of dressage' on Sunday. Really looking forward to it as we haven't been out for a few weeks.
Good luck all those competing.


----------



## Snowfilly (28 June 2018)

Local RC cancelled their show sat because of the heat and ground, given that it's in the middle of a huge field with no shade I think it's a good call. So probably hacking at 6.00 am again and hiding from the sun.


----------



## Asha (28 June 2018)

Sounds like you are in for a treat in your lesson MP, I will look forward to seeing those photos . Ouchies Scats , hope that&#8217;s not as painful as it sounds .
Good luck Fiona , relax and try and enjoy !!
Good luck I everyone else .

We are supposedly doing the BE90 ( Aria not me ) at Eland Lodge. Just worrying about he ground and heat at the moment . She&#8217;s got early times , so the dressage will be ok to do. The SJ is on a surface , again am , so will be ok for that. If the ground is too hard we will withdraw from xc , but will see how it is when we get there .


----------



## Wheels (28 June 2018)

Good luck all competing, demoing and having lessons - not much for me, it really is too warm

Will probably go to the beach on Sunday morning for a blast


----------



## Cortez (28 June 2018)

Wheels said:



			Where is the display?
		
Click to expand...

Oldbridge House, Co. Louth (near Drogheda), Battle of the Boyne site. I wouldn't bother coming this weekend, 'tho - I doubt we'll be able to move!


----------



## Wheels (28 June 2018)

Cortez said:



			Oldbridge House, Co. Louth (near Drogheda), Battle of the Boyne site. I wouldn't bother coming this weekend, 'tho - I doubt we'll be able to move!
		
Click to expand...

Lol i hope it's not as hot as it has been


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 June 2018)

If it's not too hot I will get the Wee Coloured Job out for a bit of in-hand showing again. He will cope fine but me and heat don't mix well!


----------



## Michen (28 June 2018)

Off to Offchurch Bury on Sun where Boggles jockey is taking him around the BE90. So happy to see they are watering and really putting a huge effort into ground, plus it&#8217;s on old turf so hoping all would be well. 

Then a few weeks for for him followed by a few weeks hacking, he&#8217;s worked hard this year and evented more than I intended too, so will do him good to have some chill time whilst ground is firm.


----------



## Lindylouanne (28 June 2018)

Good luck to all those competing, take care in this heat.

I'm hoping to get back on my two this weekend. One has been off with suspensory issues and the other with laminitis. Both sound as of today so fingers crossed all will go according to plan.


----------



## rara007 (28 June 2018)

Sandringham 2* 

Passed the Horse inspection first thing (first to present!) then pretty cute test this afternoon for 7th place. Really pleased with the work he produced  Yes not as good as at home and yes I let him down at times. XC Saturday cones Sunday


----------



## Regandal (28 June 2018)

I am taking my little ISH out to a local show, a first for me.  Just doing in-hand, hope it cools down a little!  Have spent a flippin fortune, just praying that he behaves......


----------



## Accidental Eventer (29 June 2018)

How is it nearly the weekend again?! 

Good luck all, keep cool! We on the other side of the equator and feeling the cold, brrr!

We have a quiet weekend, a nice ride with a friend tomorrow for young Henry, and Coolie has combined training on Sunday. Need to get that stressage thing down pat. Oh and a run with the dog too


----------



## AandK (29 June 2018)

Had a jump on my boy (first one since eye removal back in Feb!) yesterday morning which was amazing!  Hacked up on the downs this morning, found a field with good grass cover on the bridleway so had a nice canter up the hill.  He is being shod at lunchtime so day off tomorrow so I am going to pick up my trailer from having a bit of a refurb (new floor, decals etc) and service.  All going to plan we will have our first outing in it next weekend!


----------



## DirectorFury (29 June 2018)

Good luck to everyone competing and I hope those not competing enjoy themselves . Rather you than me in that getup Cortez!

I had an early start to the weekend when a friend came up from London to visit me and Mads yesterday. They had a nice ride around the bottom common and Mad was very well behaved - always a plus . She did manage to pull both front hoof boots off within about 2 minutes so I left them off - the path to the common is very rocky with some sharp stones but she didn't struggle on them at all and just marched on. When she was shod she'd limp her way down this path because of the stones so it's like a totally different horse! She's also no longer showing signs of EMS so I've no idea what's going on there but am keeping an eye on her.

The airshow in Swansea this weekend means that the main road I use to get to the yard will be shut and all the other roads will be super busy so I'm not sure if I'll make it up there. If I do she's having a bath .


----------



## SEL (29 June 2018)

My clinic has been cancelled due to the heat, so both horses can have a bath this afternoon. The Appy enjoys them, but I get more wet than the Ardennes when we do his. Hoping he'll be hot enough to enjoy it rather than stomp around in a huff.

Saddle fitter out for the Appy on Sunday morning. Hoping she'll be early looking at the temperatures. Riding pretty limited when you have a horse that doesn't  sweat


----------



## Asha (29 June 2018)

We've just withdrawn from Eland. So think we may pop over and watch some jumping at British Masters instead. Aria will be relieved !


----------



## Embo (29 June 2018)

A quiet one for us, no plans so just riding at home. Good luck to all competing and have fun to those riding at home or in lessons/clinics. Hope everyone manages to stay safe and comfortable in the heat


----------



## Hannahgb (29 June 2018)

Am out tomorrow doing the discovery, need a nice confidence building round so will see how we get on!
Day off Sunday I would have thought


----------



## Ddraig_wen (29 June 2018)

Took the new girl out yesterday and she's certainly an old head on young shoulders.   

Got to work Saturday   but going showing sunday. Wanted to take the big lad to do the workers but taking the appy instead to do in hand in case its as silly hot as it was the other day. He was sweating stood in the field so didn't think it would be fair really to do the riddens.


----------



## [59668] (29 June 2018)

I am taking Baby Cob to a combined training (intro/50cm).  I messaged the centre and it sounds like they are going to insist on jackets!


----------



## blood_magik (29 June 2018)

Ooft... I hope they let you take jackets off tomorrow [59668]- if I have to wear mine tomorrow I won&#8217;t be jumping as it&#8217;ll be lunchtime before my class starts. 

Beau was good today in his lesson even though it was boiling. My trainer ended up having a play instead of me jumping  so we&#8217;ll be sticking to the 1.05m tomorrow (assuming I don&#8217;t melt). 

On a side note, the arena builders have been dropping off plant equipment ready to start our new arena on Monday so in 2 weeks we should have a lovely outdoor to ride in so we don&#8217;t melt in the indoor.


----------



## scats (29 June 2018)

Spent four and a half hours in hospital waiting to go to theatre, only for them to cancel my operation because they were running out of time.  Four of us got cancelled altogether.

Not best pleased!


----------



## little_critter (29 June 2018)

milliepops said:



			Phew :cool3: it's hot out there.

What are we all up to?

Kira had a fab lesson yesterday so has a few quiet days because it was REALLY hot and she worked her socks off.  Salty had the physio this morning so she's also on a quiet day or 2.

Saturday we have a lesson with Simon Battram (see Step Into Dressage) which i'm looking forward to, decided to take Kira as Salty is making a bit of good progress at home but will probably ask Simon to help with some in hand work rather than ridden.

Sunday supporting a friend at her first Area Festival.

Tuesday Kira is off to Kings for another PSG.  

Have fun everyone 

Click to expand...

See you at the OB1 clinic. What time are you on? Im at 12. 
Cant wait!!!


----------



## {97702} (30 June 2018)

Well I was going to do a fun ride on Sunday.... but I've just found out my MOT expired in May, so I'm not going anywhere now     Whoops....


----------



## milliepops (30 June 2018)

little_critter said:



			See you at the OB1 clinic. What time are you on? I&#8217;m at 12. 
Can&#8217;t wait!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh bum, didn't see this until now!  I watched a bit of your lesson, your horse is gorgeous  Hope you enjoyed it.

I really found mine a useful session, I had asked to do in hand work and to see if he could help me to find a way to develop Kira's half steps from the ground. We started with doing some lateral work in hand which Kira was really good at when he demonstrated, and very willing with my cack-handed efforts  Bit of practice needed but I think we will incorporate this into her general training. 

Then he identified what was going on with the half steps -she IS reactive enough but pushes herself out of balance because the steps get too big and too keen *before* you ask her to quicken behind, and so she ends up on the shoulders, against the hand and if you keep her straight then she gets stuck  so the key is to make her stay small and waiting before asking, then ask for the quickness and allow with the hand and then she's away  lightbulb moment!  Seems so obvious but from the saddle you can't really tell how much she gets away right at the start.  Really good fun.


----------



## daffy44 (30 June 2018)

Thats brilliant MP!  I had a fantastic lightbulb moment in the piaffe in my last lesson (not with Simon), I absolutely love it when you get those revelations.


----------



## blood_magik (30 June 2018)

Well, I went splat for the first time in ages... my fault but he didn&#8217;t exactly help me out. The last bloody fence as well.







It was going so well up until then but hey ho...







Dad and T managed a double clear and 7th in the novice but Ellie had a bit of a hissy fit coming into 5 and ended up being eliminated. So not our day today...


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 June 2018)

Oh no, hope you are ok, good picture though !


----------



## JFTDWS (30 June 2018)

blood_magik said:



			Well, I went splat for the first time in ages... my fault but he didn&#8217;t exactly help me out. The last bloody fence as well.







It was going so well up until then but hey ho...
		
Click to expand...

Must be something in the air today - I went splat too, but my photo is less in focus (and less obvious) than yours...  Oh and my jumps are a lot smaller (and out of shot here as I clung on for half an arena )


----------



## blood_magik (30 June 2018)

Yup, all good  

My hat must have hit the bridge of my nose when I landed as it started bleeding but apart from that and the surprising amount of surface in my breeches I&#8217;m fine  

Think I jinxed myself by saying it had been ages since I&#8217;d had a miss at a fence 

our round minus the splat
[video=youtube_share;3ahQohCB3wo]https://youtu.be/3ahQohCB3wo[/video]

Oh dear JFTD... hope it wasn&#8217;t a sore one


----------



## little_critter (30 June 2018)

milliepops said:



			Oh bum, didn't see this until now!  I watched a bit of your lesson, your horse is gorgeous  Hope you enjoyed it.

I really found mine a useful session, I had asked to do in hand work and to see if he could help me to find a way to develop Kira's half steps from the ground. We started with doing some lateral work in hand which Kira was really good at when he demonstrated, and very willing with my cack-handed efforts  Bit of practice needed but I think we will incorporate this into her general training. 

Then he identified what was going on with the half steps -she IS reactive enough but pushes herself out of balance because the steps get too big and too keen *before* you ask her to quicken behind, and so she ends up on the shoulders, against the hand and if you keep her straight then she gets stuck  so the key is to make her stay small and waiting before asking, then ask for the quickness and allow with the hand and then she's away  lightbulb moment!  Seems so obvious but from the saddle you can't really tell how much she gets away right at the start.  Really good fun.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much, Simon called her a little poppet, which I think sums her up nicely. He gave me some really good pointers and exercises to work on. I loved it. 
Sounds like you had a great lesson. I saw you in the school but I was too busy getting Mids settled to see any of your work. Hoping to go back again in September, hopefully the drive home won&#8217;t be so hot then!


----------



## TheHairyOne (1 July 2018)

Hope thoae who took a tumble are ok and its not catching! I am going xc schooling tomorrow (very early due to this crazy weather!).

Did very hot dressage today, and I am going to blame my forgetting the test not once, but 2.5 times (one movement i mostly forgot but knew where i had to end up). Gutted as for the first time ever in a test horse stayed in front of my leg. Even with my brain disaster I still managed 67% ish.






.

Sack the jockey!!!


----------



## muddy_grey (1 July 2018)

Hope the fallers are feeling ok.
Not a huge report but I hacked my mare today. It was the first time since she has been turned out. I hacked her while she was on box rest and it was pretty explosive. But pleased to report a chilled walk in the sun. Fingers crossed she continues to be sane and sound.


----------



## rara007 (1 July 2018)

We made it!


----------



## JFTDWS (1 July 2018)

rara007 said:



			We made it!






Click to expand...

Ah epic!  Well done


----------



## JFTDWS (1 July 2018)

Skye and I spent today getting very sweaty and hot tearing about a polocrosse pitch, getting her first signing off so she can play again.  Realised she's learned to push into other horses too well - she now actively looks for a horse to slam into and sit on which isn't ideal when you want to chase the ball or actually move away from the opposition! :eek3:  I have also lost the limited ability to catch I once had, but gained the ability to do decent 10m penalty throws, which is frankly a bit weird!













But all in all, not too bad at all, given that I can't turn my head to the left properly, and my right hip feels like it's making a bid for freedom, and plotting to set up as an independent entity.  I'm too old for this hitting the deck business!


----------



## Michen (2 July 2018)

Great day yesterday. Went to offchurch bury for their be90. Amazing ground, everywhere inc warm ups watered all week- just super. Boggles jockey was on him today. Hot cocky dressage where he cantered four times during trot work so 39. Sj was such a shame, he was jumping the best Ive seen from him so far but we had kept him in rubber dressage bit which he ran through, wouldnt come back to trot to change legs for a bit oxer, knocked it and then got a fright and took out the next jumps wing as he drifted left! So not a great score on paper but he finished the second half of the course fantastic, so pleased he pulled it together after an upset so quick

And a superb clear xc, second 90 and be just skips around finding it so easy!

Holiday for him now 








how to close my ebay account


----------



## Bexx (2 July 2018)

Wasn't going to post as on Saturday I was certain we would withdraw due to ground but when I went to walk to course it was clear the organisers had put a lot of effort into keeping it good  so we went to Aske Hall for the BE90. He did a sweet and safe test on a downhill arena next to the road so I was happy with 32, popped nicely round the show jumping for a clear and stormed the cross country as if it was nothing so we finished on our dressage score for 2nd place 
He's having a quite few weeks now until Burgham at the end of July


----------



## milliepops (2 July 2018)

Hope the tumblers are less sore today 
lots of great pics this week, well done everyone 

VERY long hot day at area festival yesterday being general dogsbody for a friend, totally worth it as she was placed and did her first mounted prize giving. Lovely of Allens Hill to do a mounted one and a well organised day all round.  Will still take about 4 days to cool down though, the sun was punishing!   Glad my tails are softshell, as I'm at a show tomorrow myself and would not fancy dragging my wool coat on


----------



## Ddraig_wen (2 July 2018)

Big mare came with a swollen leg saturday night so no show for her   Hopefully she'll sort herself out before the next county show but we'll see.  Little yearling went great in the yearling class then decided that there was an invisible monster in the ring for her other 2 classes so spent one refusing to go and the other being okish lol.  She found her legs again in the championship though 

Eventful evening with an outside mare coming in to cover unexpectedly. Went to take the other mare out from the stallion ( she's flightly and I'm not convinced her eyesight is 100% but the owner thinks she's fine) resulted in mare bolting blind through electric fence and dragging handler with her.  I got an electric pole to the face and somehow (don't laugh) rope burn from the tape on my bum. Friend has some on his legs. Mare was ok though


----------



## BenvardenRach2 (2 July 2018)

Hope everyone coped with the heat on the weekend & didn't pass out in thick jackets  
We had a great show on Saturday there was a brilliant strong breeze on the show ground all day so we didn't get too hot at all! 1st 2nd & 2nd in our hunter classes - first time we had been out in a while! My cheesy grin says it all!!

Well done everyone, love seeing all the photos


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 July 2018)

After swithering about going out to play in this heat it was just after midnight that the decision was made. I was getting up at 5am to bath the Wee Coloured Job! He was not best amused! And it showed. We arrived with 10mins to spare which isn't enough when he needs a good 10 min run out as well as sprucing up! So his first class he went round with his ear back being a grumpy toad! But he won it! So that was the M&M class. Then came the Senior Handlers in which we were 3rd. I'm going to have to stop doing these classes as my reputation is going down hill! I won all bar 1 of the child handler classes I did in my youth so coming 3rd (2nd last time out) is not good! 

We went home for a few hours and then back for the championships in the evening where Lance won the Overall M&M Championship over 2 ridden Welsh C's that have previously qualified for HOYS and have been knocking on the door all season so far. He then went on to stand Overall Skewbald Champion over all of the cobs etc. Nothing in the Supreme but my class judge that was fighting my corner against the other 2 judges had to go home before that. But hey! It was a good day! And by the end of it I think Lance had forgiven me for the early morning cold bath as he did the whole evening with his ears pricked! 

For a 5yo stallion he is such a dude!


----------



## Antw23uk (2 July 2018)

Went to Canter for a Cure on Saturday at Milton Keynes Evening Centre ... We fell in a ditch somewhere out on the ride. Walking on a wide track two abreast chatting to my friend and the next minute we were in the ditch scrabbling to get out! I baled, tucked and rolled out of the mares way and she got out a few seconds later and stood watching me rather shocked! No harm done after a five minute walk off so got back on and finished the ride. Popped this jump and walked through the water but not happy. Wont ever do that ride again! It's an expensive way to spend a hot morning with a naff diversion too and from the venue with badly marked riding route and a lot of it overgrown! I think my days of 'fun rides' are over, there are better things out there to go to and it wasnt very fun!


----------



## Bernster (3 July 2018)

Ooh fab showing results both, well done.  Your hunter looks super smart BVRach.

Shame about the MK ride though.  I do love a sp ride but MK is not my fav.  I prefer to just hire the xc course and have fun round the jumps without a load of people galloping everywhere.


----------



## JFTDWS (3 July 2018)

Antw23uk said:



			Went to Canter for a Cure on Saturday at Milton Keynes Evening Centre ... We fell in a ditch somewhere out on the ride. Walking on a wide track two abreast chatting to my friend and the next minute we were in the ditch scrabbling to get out! I baled, tucked and rolled out of the mares way and she got out a few seconds later and stood watching me rather shocked! No harm done after a five minute walk off so got back on and finished the ride. Popped this jump and walked through the water but not happy. Wont ever do that ride again! It's an expensive way to spend a hot morning with a naff diversion too and from the venue with badly marked riding route and a lot of it overgrown! I think my days of 'fun rides' are over, there are better things out there to go to and it wasnt very fun!






Click to expand...

Nice photo though.  I've never done that ride, but they're certainly a bit hit or miss, fun rides.


----------



## milliepops (3 July 2018)

*gasp*
just back from an extremely hot dressage show :eek3:

Not a lot of fun, the warm up was so dry it was like sand dunes and the horse flies were savage. Then the indoor was like an oven. But Kira did her best, it's just she didn't have a lot to give  a few mistakes in the tempis which was a shame because they are usually quite solid, but a tangible improvement in the pirouettes - lots to improve still, but there's light at the end of that particular tunnel  64% for a rather flat test was very much appreciated. Time for a cold shower


----------



## Wheels (3 July 2018)

Well done on the score MP, I don't think I'd have gone through with it if it was that hot lol

Had a great jumping session last night, M was well on form and we didn't miss a stride, his technique is really improving and the canter feels much more together


----------



## blood_magik (3 July 2018)

Meh... had another stop on beau tonight -  no misses on my part this time but for some reason he decided to run out to the left. Possibly the sun hitting off the filler underneath because he jumped it the second time and he jumped the viaduct wall despite it being in a sunspot. &#65533;&#65533;

Worked on going up a gear in the canter so I&#8217;m not adding up on distances so we&#8217;ll go to Morris on Saturday to practice. Not ready to move up to NC yet and no 1.05m so we&#8217;ll pop round the disco to get another outing under our belt. 

On a happier note, work started on my new outdoor so i&#8217;m Counting down the days until I can ride in it instead of sweltering inside. Have ordered some swanky new jumps to christen it


----------



## milliepops (3 July 2018)

Wheels said:



			Well done on the score MP, I don't think I'd have gone through with it if it was that hot lol
		
Click to expand...

:lol: I did wonder whether I was going quite mad, Kira seemed OK just pooped, but I felt quite wibbly afterwards 

BM can we all move in please? your place is going to be amazing!


----------



## JFTDWS (3 July 2018)

milliepops said:



			:lol: I did wonder whether I was going quite mad, Kira seemed OK just pooped, but I felt quite wibbly afterwards 

Click to expand...

I'm not surprised, that sounds intense!  Definitely too hot for dressage :eek3:  Good score though!


----------



## Accidental Eventer (4 July 2018)

It's Wednesday and i'm feeling like the next weekend is way too far away and I'm still thinking about how much fun the last weekend was!

BM your place looks amazing! 

I'm glad most people enjoyed their weekends.

Henry went for a lovely ride out in the bush with a friend, and we popped into a winery on the way home. My favorite thing to do!






Coolie and I had a very successful day out at a local comp and I feel like we are starting to get on top of our training now. I'm hoping 1m is starting to look small so maybe i can consider stepping up to 105... that 5cm seems so hard to me.


----------

